# labs



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Just trying to think this through correctly. My TSH went from .16 (.4-4.5) to 1.9 and now is .70. My FT4 went from 1.2 (.7-1.5), not tested when TSH was 1.9, and now .9. In the middle, when my TSH was 1.9, I went into some kind of a pit (perhaps aptly named "hypo hell"?). Now, with TSH going down to .70, would I think that this FT4 of .9 has probably actually risen? That it most likely had been even lower? Or am I reading this wrong? She did order a FT3 this time, and it was 2.4 (1.7-3.7)

My current dosing of levothyroxine is 75 mcg 6 days/week, and a half tab on the 7th day. I think I'd like to increase back to 75mcg daily, as I think I might be starting to feel some symptoms, and I think these labs would support a slight increase. Thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

.75 back to 7 days a week sounds reasonable. Your FT-4 at optimal is 1.3 so at 1.2 you were in the "zone". Having the FT-3 is needed as you want to be somewhere between 1/2-3/4 range. I did not feel well until I got my FT-3 into optimal ranges. Ignore TSH as it can lag up to 6 weeks and is impacted by antibodies.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I personally ignore all labs and treat by the way I feel....

I've been hyper, I've been hypo and I've been stable....

We can feel the difference.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

creepingdeath said:


> I personally ignore all labs and treat by the way I feel....
> 
> I've been hyper, I've been hypo and I've been stable....
> 
> We can feel the difference.


It's easier to dose consistently if you use labs and how you feel.

I for one can feel poor and labs are same as when I feel well.

Sometimes we can't blame all our ill or good feelings on our thyroid levels.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I do the labs because my doctor wants me to.
If I had a choice I wouldn't.
This doctor saved my life and I'd probably do whatever he wants.
I take the same dose at the same time every day.
I have never missed a dose but have messed with taking a little less and a little more of the smallest dose..
Just that little amount made a big difference and not in a good way..
I can feel my optimal dose without any labs.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

While I was starting to feel symptoms that historically have signaled not having enough thyroid hormone, knowing that those symptoms may overlap hypo and hyper, it's reaffirming to have the labs. I'd have to agree that not all doctors seem to recognize that even very, very small adjustments in hormone levels can have a big impact, even if labs values are in the "normal" range. My endo would say "good, your TSH is perfect--mid-range", but I also could show her symptoms that correlated with those same lab values and she would make adjustments. I could work with her, but she's just left practice. So I'm armed now with my next lab orders (including TSH, FT4 and FT3), and refills for a year or so as long as my dose doesn't change, even with the extra half tab.

Which brings me back to my question, since I want to be very sure of my reasoning moving forward as I most likely will need to "train" a new doctor about how I tick, and show them that I know what I'm talking about as far as how I respond to hormone changes and adjustments in my replacement hormone. So for all practical purposes, if my TSH went down, and my FT4 came up,it had probably been even lower than the pitiful .9 that it is now. At least I'm not feeling as if I'm in an absolute abyss at the moment (sorry to be so dramatic, but I felt truly awful) but I'm fearful of insidiously sliding back, as seems to happen to me with thyroid symptoms--they just sneak up on me and before I know it I'm too foggy to realize what's happening.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Well you got a good Endo.....

The ones I saw said if TSH is within range "I'm cured"!!!!!

I was using a cane at the time as I was having trouble walking.

Only one of the terrible symptoms I imaginarily had,

Once away from those diabetes doctors and on the right hormone I can walk and run like a teenager.

I'm 57...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Scanders - do you have a thyroid?

Your signature does not state.

Sounds like you might be having some antibody interaction.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes I still have a thyroid. I'd guess this is why it's been so difficult to get to, and stay at, my "sweet spot".
TRab was last checked 7/17 and was .93 (<=1.75)and I was deemed to be in remission.


----------

